# long-jawed orb weaver spider having dinner



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

AWESOME! Im more of a Solitary Wasp, Beetle, Scorpion guy, but have an appreciation for spiders also.


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

EntoCraig said:


> AWESOME! Im more of a Solitary Wasp, Beetle, Scorpion guy, but have an appreciation for spiders also.


Hahahaha! Thanks! I have a real love of scorpions...but I like pretty much any creepy-crawlie!

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Great photo! I love all bugs. Used to work at a butterfly farm, had my own bug show business for a while, been keeping pet bugs for about 15 years and I've traded and sold bugs online for about that long too.
I only WISH I had taken photos of all the amazing animals I've had over the years.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

'Solitary wasp'. Haha! _Solitary_ being the key word there.


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Acro said:


> Great photo! I love all bugs. Used to work at a butterfly farm, had my own bug show business for a while, been keeping pet bugs for about 15 years and I've traded and sold bugs online for about that long too.
> I only WISH I had taken photos of all the amazing animals I've had over the years.


No kidding? Cool! When I got out of university back in the 80’s (yes I am dating myself) I couldn’t find steady work. So a friend and I started working on developing an insectarium (insect zoo). We never actually managed it, but I learned a lot and developed a real interest in arthropods. Plus, the contacts I made got me a good job at a public aquarium that launched my career.

Are you still keeping and selling bugs?

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

OMg creepy *SHUDDER*


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

xenxes said:


> OMg creepy *SHUDDER*


Awesome shots, I'm inspired to go bug hunting


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

ony said:


> Awesome shots, I'm inspired to go bug hunting


Thanks! You should...there must be some great bugs in the UK!

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

Well in the middle of London its more likely to be house spiders than stag beetles but I am seriously looking forward to getting my macro lens delivered.


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

ony said:


> Well in the middle of London its more likely to be house spiders than stag beetles but I am seriously looking forward to getting my macro lens delivered.


I wish we had stag beetles here! Congrats on the macro lens--you'll love it I'm sure!

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

EWTC said:


> Are you still keeping and selling bugs?
> 
> EC
> [URL="http://www.macrocritters.wordpress.com"]www.macrocritters.wordpress.com[/URL]


Yes, however I have scaled down a lot. I am about to move so maybe once I get settled in I will keep more again. I am really wanting to get some beetles. I used to have so many.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Freaky. o.o poor bug


----------

